# Zurn Z-1321 wall hydrant repair



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

First, I despise working on these! Wall hydrant is a Zurn Z-1321-C, multiple turn with washer, not ceramic. I believe a contractor working at one of my buildings stripped it, stem keeps turning.. I had a spare new operating screw, did not help. Have not replaced the operating rod/coupling. The threaded stem on the operating screw backs out of the coupling, is there some adjustment that I'm not aware of? I installed this new last year, to replace it again, would have to remove some porcelain wall tile, that's the last thing I want to do. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, but mine do not have the 1/2 turn ceramic cartridges (wish they did!), they use the standard washer, operating screw is threaded, has a threaded coupling between the operating screw/rod.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Thanks, but mine do not have the 1/2 turn ceramic cartridges (wish they did!), they use the standard washer, operating screw is threaded, has a threaded coupling between the operating screw/rod.


I went by the model # you gave in the post, I saw the video you posted too...replacing the guts should fix it so you dont have to replace the unit itself...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

It's funny, the faceplate has both the Z-1320-CXL, and Z-1321-CX numbers on it, but has the conventional rod/washer. Fooled my plumbing parts guru as well. Someone got real rough with it, takes a lot of cranking to strip that out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mtfallsmikey said:


> It's funny, the faceplate has both the Z-1320-CXL, and Z-1321-CX numbers on it, but has the conventional rod/washer. Fooled my plumbing parts guru as well. Someone got real rough with it, takes a lot of cranking to strip that out.



I would think maybe someone tampered with it on purpose to break, many times is not an accident stuff gets broken or damaged....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

The contractors who was doing exterior sealing on my buildings were a tough bunch...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I love working on wall hydrants quite easy to work on.. Brass threaded rod with a rubber ball on the end quite simple.. you just have to make sure you figure out how long you need to cut your rod.. work on them all the time.. don't ask me for parts numbers because I'm not a part number guy i just know which style or the slight difference between them.. If you have a problem.. Call the Manufacturer.. 



had to call sloan last week about an issue with automatic flush urinal.. and they told me to order a certain part number which was for toilet, but it fixed the issue my customer was having


----------

